# Khi nào nên dùng tổ yến để tẩm bổ?



## ShoptoyenNN (7/8/19)

*Tổ yến được hình thành như thế nào?*
- Lương y Đa khoa Bùi Hồng Minh (Hội Đông y Ba Đình) cho biết yến sào là tổ của chim yến đã chế biến theo tiêu chuẩn, quy cách quy định. Chúng là sản phẩm quý hiếm và có giá trị dinh dưỡng xếp hàng bậc nhất hiện nay.

- Con yến (có dáng dấp như chim én) sống ở các vách đá các đảo ven biển, ngón chân chúng có màng nên bơi được trên mặt nước, ăn những con cá con, côn trùng, sinh vật nhỏ trên biển. Ở Việt Nam, yến sinh sống tập trung từ Quảng Bình, Quảng Nam, Bình Định, Khánh Hòa, Côn Đảo,…

- Chim yến dùng nước dãi của mình để làm tổ dính trên thành vách đá cheo leo ven biển. Đầu tháng 4 hàng năm là thời điểm người dân thu hoạch tổ đầu tiên, mỗi năm thu hoạch 2 vụ vào tháng 4 và tháng 8.

- Theo lương y Bùi Hồng Minh, sản phẩm này quý hiếm là bởi chúng chỉ được lấy vào mùa cố định. Bên cạnh đó, nghề lấy _tổ yến_ lại vất vả và nguy hiểm, có thể mất mạng bất cứ lúc nào. Thợ săn không được làm giàn giáo cố định, hết mỗi ngày là phải tháo do chim yến thường đi kiếm ăn từ sáng sớm và không về trước 20h, nếu thấy những giàn giáo chúng sẽ hoảng sợ và không quay lại làm tổ tiếp.

- Ở thị trường Việt Nam, yến sào Khánh Hòa, Nha Trang... là những thương hiệu nổi tiếng, có giá rất cao khoảng 50-60 triệu/kg.

- Bên cạnh các sản phẩm được khai thác tự nhiên, hiện nay nhiều nhà đầu tư mô hình nuôi yến trong nhà ở các tỉnh như Cần Giờ, Tiền Giang, đảo Phú Quốc và các tỉnh ven biển, giá bán rẻ hơn, khoảng 30-40 triệu/kg.

- Loại chim này được nuôi từ nguồn thức ăn từ thiên nhiên và bảo vệ trước các dịch có hại như nấm mốc, các loại bọ, chuột, gián… nên tổ thường rất sạch và không cần dùng những hóa chất tẩy rửa.

_




Yến chưng nhãn nhục_​
*Yến sào nào quý nhất?*
- PGS.TS Trần Đáng, Chủ tịch Hiệp hội Thực phẩm chức năng Việt Nam cho biết tùy theo thời gian khai thác _tổ yến_, sản phẩm đem về được phân loại theo giá trị từ thấp đến cao, thành 3 loại:

+ Mao yến (có khá nhiều lông và màu tro xám đen) là tổ làm lần đầu tiên để đẻ trứng, hình cong bán nguyệt, dài 6-10 cm, rộng 3-5 cm, mặt trong bám đá sợi xơ sần sùi, mặt ngoài cong xếp hình sóng lượn, chất cứng giòn, dễ gãy vỡ, chỗ gẫy trong như chất sừng. Một tổ nặng khoảng 10 g. Loại này kém giá trị.

+ Bạch yến (hay quang yến): màu trắng tinh, trong suốt, thỉnh thoảng mới có lông lẫn vào, hình dáng lớn nhỏ như mao yến. Loại này làm tổ lần 2 sau khi yến bị lấy tổ lần đầu. Loại này phẩm chất rất tốt.

+ Huyết yến: hình dáng, hình thức như bạch yến, chỉ khác ở điểm có một số sợi xơ màu tiết đỏ nâu. Người ta cho rằng do gấp quá nên yến mẹ nhả dãi không đủ, phải dốc toàn lực ra nên bị xuất huyết. Loại này rất quý và hiếm, đắt nhất.

- Bên cạnh đó, nhiều người còn có thể dựa vào màu sắc để phân biệt các sản phẩm: yến thiên màu vàng ngà, trắng (loại 1), yến địa màu xám, xù xì, màu tro (loại 2), yến bài là _tổ yến_ đang làm dang dở (loại 3).

*Sử dụng như thế nào để phát huy tác dụng?*
- Vẫn theo PGS Trần Đáng, yến sào có tỷ lệ rất cao của các axit amin cần thiết như arginin, trytophan, histidin, cystin, tyrosin. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này còn có chứa glucid, tro (gồm phốt pho, sắt, mangan, kẽm). Ngoài ra còn có axit sialique có tác dụng kích thích sự tăng sinh tế bào.

- Lương y Hồng Minh cho biết yến sào vị ngọt, tính bình, tác động vào 2 kinh phế, vy. Do đó, chúng có tác dụng dưỡng nuôi phế âm, tiêu đờm, cầm ho và chữa các chứng bệnh lao lực, suy yếu, sốt do ho lao, hen suyễn, bổ huyết.

- Sản phẩm còn được dùng để phục hồi sức khỏe cho người mới ốm dậy, người kém ăn, kém ngủ, làm vết thương chóng lành. Liều dùng từ 5-10 g (sắc uống) trước khi uống phải lọc qua vải thưa, gạn lông.

- Tuy nhiên, các chuyên gia khuyến cáo, việc sử dụng _tổ yến_ tẩm bổ phải dựa trên thể trạng của từng người. Lương y Hồng Minh cho biết nhiều trường hợp do ăn không đúng cách hoặc sử dụng quá nhiều đã dẫn đến rối loạn tiêu hóa, béo phì.

- Theo đó, người già, người bệnh nếu dùng yến đều đặn chỉ nên với liều lượng 70 ml/ngày. Bệnh nhân có các bệnh lý kèm theo như tiểu đường, rối loạn mỡ máu, nếu muốn bồi bổ _tổ yến_ một cách đều đặn, lâu dài phải theo tư vấn của bác sĩ, không được tự ý sử dụng đề phòng trường hợp biến chứng xảy ra.

- “Phụ nữ mang thai dưới 3 tháng, trẻ sơ sinh, người có thể trạng đàm thấp, béo phì, tay chân lạnh, cao huyết áp, thống phong, thường bị đầy bụng, tiêu chảy, lạnh bụng… không nên dùng _tổ yến_. Khi dùng cho trẻ nhỏ, cha mẹ nên thử từ từ vì có thể gây dị ứng cho bé”, lương y Hồng Minh khuyến cáo.


----------

